# More great coverage of the LAPD doing a great job. If you like your doggies.........!



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2013)

Swat and police are waiting on people to come out of the house, when a guy pulls up to record the scene. His dog runs out the car while the cops shoot in defense.

Hawthorne, Ca Police Kill Dog(1) - YouTube


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't watch that shit.  I used to think that I wouldn't take another human life again but that video has me thinking differently.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 2, 2013)

Nothing like seeing CA, the model of progressive ideology, fucking it up yet again.


----------



## Z82 (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful dog. Negligent owner and excessive force by the cops. Bad deal all around.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Nothing like seeing CA, the model of progressive ideology, fucking it up yet again.



which red state ranks high at what again?


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> which red state ranks high at what again?



that what I thought crickets mother fucker...


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> I can't watch that shit.  I used to think that I wouldn't take another human life again but that video has me thinking differently.



I know exactly what you're saying! I watched this and immediately wished I hadn't, that doggie was just doing what a good dog does, trying to protect its master.

Now I need to shake the image of that doggie flailing  to cling to life.

Phuquin heartless glib cop shot that dog too easily, damn sociopath!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> which red state ranks high at what again?



The state is broke as a joke, schools suck, we can go on...  Last I checked those of us in TX and LA are pretty happy right now.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2013)

I wonder if they would have done the same thing if it was a corgi..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

as a true dog lover... This appears to me to be justifiable. the cop that shot the dog had two officers behind him that were holding a suspect rendering them compromised if the dog went after them. 

It was very hard to see that dog struggle tho.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would hunt that cop down and skin him alive. Why was the guy put in cuffs? The dog would have never acted to defend the owner if the asshole cops were actually doing their job (locking up the guy filming was not the problem to me)


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Swat and police are waiting on people to come out of the house, when a guy pulls up to record the scene. His dog runs out the car while the cops shoot in defense.



I hope he fucking sues them for everything he can get. He did _nothing _illegal. Fucking assholes.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> which red state ranks high at what again?



Source.

In quality of life, Louisiana, a red state, ranks highest.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah! that guy did nothing except tape the shit that was going down, and they killed his dog for it!

It'll be justified in the long run, but man, that dog just wanted them assholes off his master.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah! that guy did nothing except tape the shit that was going down, and they killed his dog for it!
> 
> It'll be justified in the long run, but man, that dog just wanted them assholes off his master.



It's already been decided that it's legal to film the police in public. He should have a slam dunk in court. And he'll get to add in suffering for what happened to his dog.

I really, _really _hope he gets a huge settlement.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2013)

DOMS said:


> It's already been decided that it's legal to film the police in public. He should have a slam dunk in court. And he'll get to add in suffering for what happened to his dog.
> 
> I really, _really _hope he gets a huge settlement.



Me too. Hopefully in a perfect world they'll confiscate the video of that guy doing the filming by those other guys, and it'll show the dog behaving just moments before it was shot. I don't even recall hearing as much as a bark before those cops came over and fucked everything up.


----------



## charley (Jul 2, 2013)

That dude did nothing illegal, since when is it illegal to film, I guess it's when the cops say so....   I more afraid of the police than the friggin dog....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> I would hunt that cop down and skin him alive.



wait what??


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 2, 2013)

We should film our police officers. Those motherfuckers are slowly forgetting who pays their salaries.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2013)

if the guy was being mugged the dog would be lauded a hero but because he doesn't know a mugger from a uniform he's dead. too many cops are pussies that act without any care for common decency or sense. the guy could have been allowed to secure his dog but fear and what?? egos? were in the way. killing dogs seems to be the new blue trend. lots of stories like this and worse making the rounds.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 2, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> wait what??



Nothing wrong with eye for an eye haha


----------



## Swiper (Jul 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> as a true dog lover... This appears to me to be justifiable. the cop that shot the dog had two officers behind him that were holding a suspect rendering them compromised if the dog went after them.
> 
> It was very hard to see that dog struggle tho.



what did the guy do illegal to make the cops put him in cuffs? he did nothing wrong.

PINAC | Photography is Not a Crime

Cop Block | Reporting Police Abuse, Brutality, and Corruption


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2013)

let me preface this by saying that i hate cops, but have never had a run-in with them when i wasn't doing something wrong.. but maybe..just maybe everyone was told to stay back? I mean they had a swatmobile there... looked like a pretty serious scene. if the people the police were chasing came out guns blazing and mowed down people who disobeyed the police and got too close, there would be outrage at the cops. he's the only guy who got that close... and because he's black I automatically assume that he was breaking some sort of law/disobeying some sort of order. also, would any of you let yourself be bit by a nig nog's? dog? I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 2, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> let me preface this by saying that i hate cops, but have never had a run-in with them when i wasn't doing something wrong.. but maybe..just maybe everyone was told to stay back? I mean they had a swatmobile there... looked like a pretty serious scene. if the people the police were chasing came out guns blazing and mowed down people who disobeyed the police and got too close, there would be outrage at the cops. he's the only guy who got that close... and because he's black I automatically assume that he was breaking some sort of law/disobeying some sort of order. also, would any of you let yourself be bit by a nig nog's? dog? I certainly wouldn't.



That argument doesn't work. Did you see the video? The guy did NOTHING wrong. And let me say this, I hate cops and nig nog's but nothing wrong was done in that situation. Plus why couldn't they taser the dog? 

Never heard the term nig nog's until today, just awesome haha


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> let me preface this by saying that i hate cops, but have never had a run-in with them when i wasn't doing something wrong.. but maybe..just maybe everyone was told to stay back? I mean they had a swatmobile there... looked like a pretty serious scene. if the people the police were chasing came out guns blazing and mowed down people who disobeyed the police and got too close, there would be outrage at the cops. he's the only guy who got that close... and because he's black I automatically assume that he was breaking some sort of law/disobeying some sort of order. also, would any of you let yourself be bit by a nig nog's? dog? I certainly wouldn't.



You do indeed bring up a fair point. There were police officers there with their weapons out (the ones by the house). It makes sense that the public was asked to stand back.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 2, 2013)

After watching several episodes of the LAPD at its worse, I came to this conclusion..

Note to self, self, if you ever drive by a conglomeration of police about to kick in the dope mans door & raid his house, do not stop!! Do not invite and let those phuqers into your world.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 2, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> That argument doesn't work. Did you see the video? The guy did NOTHING wrong. And let me say this, I hate cops and nig nog's but nothing wrong was done in that situation. Plus why couldn't they taser the dog?
> 
> Never heard the term nig nog's until today, just awesome haha


   it was more of a suggestion than an argument.. however, maybe the video doesn't capture the whole thing? maybe the cops told him to get back ya know? why was everyone else standing on the other side of the street while he was right behind the cop cars? you are right that they should have used nonlethal measures, but still... I have a hard time believing that he didn't do _anything wrong. _


----------



## murf23 (Jul 2, 2013)

Skinning those cops alive would be the least of what I would want to do to them ....So fucking traumatic to see that beautiful dog going thru that


----------



## murf23 (Jul 2, 2013)

Really wish I didnt see that


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 3, 2013)

Rottweilers are protective dogs.  It was just doing what comes natural, protecting its master.


----------

